# Could I do this?



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If I'm looking for some almost FR sized needles and not able to find them could I use two smaller needles to get the same gauge? This isn't something where gauge is critical. Or could I just knit really! really loosely on smaller needles?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I haven't tried it, but I don't see why you couldn't try?
Maybe tape the two together, so they don't slip around, and give it a go.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure, I'd try it.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I wouldn't try it.

Mental health is a priceless commodity, you know.....

What size needles are you looking for ?
Circs or straights ?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

What about making needles from wooden hardwood dowels from the hardware store? You would have to sand them, and wax them, but you could make them as long as you like, too. Make blobs on their ends and Voila!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There are 3 sizes I'm looking for and the stores all seem to be perpetually out of them. I know I can order them online and may just end up doing that. But I had hoped to have them for a last minute gift for a friend. I'm looking for 13, 15, 17 circulars approx, 24"


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd be ashamed to admit that those sizes were still missing from my tool box. :smack:

Of course, anything knit on a 13 or smaller may result in the end recipient suffering frostbite the frost time they try it on. 

Ebay has everything......but I'll bet one of our in-house fiber dealer/enablists could fix you right up. 


ETA...... maybe next time, bring this sort of silly oversight to our attention a few *weeks before* Christmas....rather than mere minutes............ :nono:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I got mine at Knit Picks. 
They have EVERYTHING! LOL!
Actually, I've never even used the 15's...or 17's....I need to look for some FR type "recipes" for them...:teehee:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Just grab a fistful of yarn and go !! :bouncy:


Incidentally, grapevine has it that if you hold 5 #36 needles together, you can knit hog panels ! 




















:hysterical:

















Man, I kill myself.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You're killing me, Smalls. :facepalm:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea, yea, FR I know but it didn't even occure to me until just now at the last minute. not a problem I have another gift for her so it is alright. I did stop at JoAnns yesterday and they has the 3 sizes I was looking for but the lengths are a bit off. I'll try them and see.

FR your hypothesis about anything knit on #13's or smaller will end with the person having frostbite is bogus. You get a denser fabric with smaller needles, YOUR knitting produces holes a small child could hang themselves in. The fuzz just covers it up so you can't see them that's all.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

hmph









:indif:










.


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

I ran this past the old lady. She says you can double wrap on smaller needles to increase the gauge. Also, a 17 would be close to a 1/2 inch dowel. Sharpen both ends and use double points.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

"the old lady" ? !! 


Does she know you call her that ? :huh:
















:run:





.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Maybe he was talking about his mother or grandmother??


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> "the old lady" ? !!
> 
> 
> Does she know you call her that ? :huh:
> ...


Lol, yeah she knows. It's better than what she calls me


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

hmmm

'nuff said.



:sob:

















:grouphug:


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

I used to frequent a forum when I was a neander woodwork. The term used there was swmbo ( she who must be obeyed ). Seems this forum is a bit more cordial.

Back to the OP. We are very curious what you are knitting with such a large gauge, if you are able to share.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Me? Or Forerunner? Forerunner uses big olde tree trunks to knit his creations. Have you seen his work? Go check it out.

I'm knitting cowls birth big chunky hand spun yarn I have laying around.


----------

